# Do the biscuit test



## cheech (Feb 4, 2007)

Heres a quick way to get an idea on the heat distribution in your smoker. 

Fire up your smoker and get it to 250-275.  Get a can or two of pop-n-fresh biscuits and place them in different locations at different levels throughout your smoke chamber.  Leave the door closed and check back in 25-20 minutes.  The doneness of the different biscuits will give you an idea of where your smoker's hot and cold spots are.    

Saw this online, never heard of this before but think it is a great idea


----------



## ultramag (Feb 4, 2007)

It is Cheech! Before ya throw them in smoke a fatty or two then you can have sausage biscuits while you contemplate the heat distribution of your smoker.


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Well said Mag......


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 4, 2007)

How can you be sure Cheech? The cans keep blowing apart   :x  :shock:   :twisted: 

J/K Cheech - good thing to do, plus food to boot


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 5, 2007)

Good idea ...


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 7, 2007)

That is a great idea, we could call it the whop test


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 7, 2007)

That is a great idea, we could call it the whop test. lol


----------



## cheech (Feb 10, 2007)

Maybe even sprinkle some cheese on it and also take the idea of wrapping the fatties with bacon and you have a reason for the paramedics to show up


----------

